

Apple, What Are You Doing? - nathanpc
http://nathancampos.me/post/31468425083/apple-what-are-you-doing

======
pedalpete
That is quite the rant Nathan. I'm not a fan of iPhone, but I think the things
you're picking on won't in the long-term stand up to the fury I expect RIM
will take with BB10.

I've got an WP7, Android and iPhone (preferences in that order), but I don't
see BB making a comeback based on your anti-iPhone arguments. As a Canadian,
I'd love to see RIM do something really great, but it all seems very copy-cat
at the moment.

I went and read your post about BBJam, but you haven't really convinced me
that BB is going to be a breakout OS.

